# looking to get into kayak fishing



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone selling their kayak? I am trying to get back into fishing and looking for a kayak. Let me know what u have


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

This was just listed. Its a lot of yak at the POL board.
Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160 i Sit-On-Top Kayak - $550 (newpor tnews)

Date: 2012-03-05, 8:09PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

FOR sale be mytarpon 160i This be a well laid-out plastic vessel maintains performance and dryness even when loaded down with gear.(I AM 260LBS )this be one o' the fastest rides out ther grate for long distance outings that tireless anglers swear by the 160 i. It be ready to have it set up for fishing o' just fun. This one o' the most preferred s-o-t boats on the market ye must goggle the reviews on this plastic vessel used but in great shape. comes with paddle, boat, Truck Bed Extender bar for carring such a large boat. i have a jetski now so i dont need it any moor .trade for boom sticks sell for 550.obo this plastic vessel be going from 1,100 to 1600 dollars new save some cash call 757 592- 27 zero nine or email me.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I have an older model hobbies outback pedal drive in great condition. The seat does not look so good but has no rips or tears. $800


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a Manta Ray 14 angler that I would sell and I am in Centreville too. I will let it go for cheap because I have 2 others. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Kenmefish said:


> I have an older model hobbies outback pedal drive in great condition. The seat does not look so good but has no rips or tears. $800


pics? if u have, plz send to [email protected]


clpoudnine23 said:


> I have a Manta Ray 14 angler that I would sell and I am in Centreville too. I will let it go for cheap because I have 2 others. Send me a PM if interested.


can't pm u, rearched limit

send pics to [email protected] thanks


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sorry, don't have pictures but can meet you somewhere between here and there so you can look it over.


----------

